# 2021 TBG Southern Zone Hunt



## sawtooth (Nov 22, 2020)

It's that time of year again.....This year the SZ Hunt will be held at Ft. Stewart. Jan 22,23,24. Please contact me with any questions..... My phone number is on the TBG website---- shoot straight, D.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 1, 2020)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 9, 2020)

Do you know if the permit purchase is good for a whole year or just the 20-21 season?


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 9, 2020)

Shane Whitlock said:


> Do you know if the permit purchase is good for a whole year or just the 20-21 season?


Shane I'm pretty sure it's good for one year.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Dec 9, 2020)

I was looking at the website and looks like I create an account pay the fees and then sign in or check in on the area I wish to hunt. I remember talk about have to qualify with your bow years ago. I assume that is no longer an requirement?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 9, 2020)

hey Shane. Todd's right. no more qualification. It's easy as pie now- pay, sign in and out with your phone. really simple now.


----------



## chrisharper (Dec 11, 2020)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 11, 2020)

It's so simple ,even an old guy like me can do it.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 11, 2020)

dutchman said:


> It's so simple ,even an old guy like me can do it.


We'll expect to see ya there!?


----------



## wag03 (Dec 12, 2020)

Just a heads up! Don’t forget to reserve a campsite. Holbrook Recreation Area.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 12, 2020)

Does each individual have to book one, or just one per group?


----------



## wag03 (Dec 12, 2020)

Matt, you might want to call them and make sure. I think you can have up to 3 tents on one site. I’m not 100% positive.


----------



## dutchman (Dec 13, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> We'll expect to see ya there!?



I'm planning on it.


----------



## splatek (Dec 14, 2020)

Man, I would love to come to this and hang with some good archers/hunters, but I am not sure what's going to be going on with the semester at work. Does anybody have a website for fort stewart or a map? Trying to think about travel time, camping, etc.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 14, 2020)

splatek said:


> Man, I would love to come to this and hang with some good archers/hunters, but I am not sure what's going to be going on with the semester at work. Does anybody have a website for fort stewart or a map? Trying to think about travel time, camping, etc.


Google isportsman then scroll down to ft. Stewart. It has ya everything you need to know!


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 15, 2020)

I may try to make this.  Will be good to hunt with you guys again.  having some foot issues but walking slower isn't gonna hurt anything.....if I am reading correctly, everything permit wise, can me done online now?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 6, 2021)

Wish I could make this hunt with y'all! I sure do miss hog hunting!


----------



## strothershwacker (Jan 8, 2021)

Barebowyer said:


> I may try to make this.  Will be good to hunt with you guys again.  having some foot issues but walking slower isn't gonna hurt anything.....if I am reading correctly, everything permit wise, can me done online now?


Google isportsman. Scroll down click on ft. Stewart go from there. If I can do it a blind drunk monkey can!


----------



## Rix56 (Jan 17, 2021)

How many are planning on making this hunt?


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 18, 2021)

It’s getting close. Can’t wait. I hope the govt. don’t mess us up.  I have some cool T-shirts for this hunt.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 20, 2021)

Mr. C. Henry and I will be there this evening...


----------



## Kengibbons (Jan 24, 2021)

Patiently waiting.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2021)

Kengibbons said:


> Patiently waiting.



It wound up being the same as the last time we texted...I think we had a dozen folks to show up and one pig was dispatched during our time there. Lots of encounters, one kill. That's the way it goes, I guess.


----------



## Kengibbons (Jan 26, 2021)

wish i could have made it, always a good time with you guys. hope to see you soon


----------



## dutchman (Jan 26, 2021)

Kengibbons said:


> wish i could have made it, always a good time with you guys. hope to see you soon



We hope so, too Ken. We missed you.


----------

